# this ones for all the MH lovers



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

how many Massey Harris were make between 1847 and 1947

and how many models were made ?????


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ok there is the Massey no#2,3,model25,Gp,pacemaker,challenger,81,82,101,102 junior, 44,20,744,30,44 special,22,33,333,colt,pony,mustang,55,444,745,MasseyHarris No.5 binder,No.28 plow,Mh 20 swather,super 26,80 special , 90


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

massey harrisarmy


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yup your right on the money farmmie


BTW have to found el barto


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

not yet


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well when you do splt half with farmmie


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

lol i will


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

jbetts....they started makin the 333, 444, and 555s in 1956.... the 333 ended in 1957 and the 444 and 555 ended in 1948


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

The first tractor made whas the mh 1 then evolved tothe mh2 then onto mh3 The mh1 was manf. in 1919 and the series ended in 1923.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

20 20k,81, 81, 101 jr., 101 super, 101 senior, 102jr., colt, mustang, 22, 30,, 33, 33 diesel, 44, 44k,44 orchard, 44 vinyard, 44 high alt, 44 special, 44 diesel, 44 special diesel, 55, 55 western, 55 diesel, pacemaker,pacemaker orchard, challenger, 25,


----------

